# Foul Brood Smell



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

What does Foul Brood smell like and other indicators ?


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

I've had people tell me that it smells like different things to them. I hear all the time that they think it smells like goldenrod/aster honey, which, to me, it ABSOLUTELY does not!

What it smells like to me is a combination of dead fish and hide glue, along with the aroma of a half rotten dead animal. (It IS a dead animal, or rather several animals, isn't it?) The major smell in this whole mess is the hide glue, though. At least to me.

Other indicators of AFB are punctured and sunken cappings on brood cells. A small twig or matchstick, when inserted into the suspected cells and twirled, results in a string of snot stretching about an inch away from the infected comb. (Although, I should point out, in early stages of infection or late stages of hive death, no "roping" (stringing snot) may be evident.) In dead hives, a black crust, described by some as a black "fish scale" on the bottom of cells, is present, sometimes with a larval tongue sticking up to the top of the cell, but not always.

There are tests kits for AFB available. Beltsville will also test for you. But, as always, experience is the best teacher! Find someone who has foulbrood, and check it out first hand. The more educated we are at recognizing it, the more we are able to control it!

DS


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Clearly I don't have it then. My father is getting into it this year and is a nervous Newbie. He reads something that's a concern and tries not to insult me too much by returning the hive that I gave him. All the foundation I got has been removed and wood is singed by propane torch just in case. This time around I'll be adopting Micheal Bush's method of foundationless frames. Popsicle stick guides, for those who haven't looked yet.

Anyway, how long does it take to notice the ill effects of it and do the bees have any symptoms other than loosing hive population ?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been told a sickly sweet fishy smell...dunno if that helps


----------



## MCI (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is a good video on it.

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/foulbroodvideo.shtml


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Once you smell it you will know. Most comb smells either nutural or a slight honey scent. If it smells like something dead or rotten, the it's probably foulbrood. I can smell it in a yard usually before I even open the hive. Once you pop the top you will know. Mine go in the burn pile. Haven't had too many, but the quicker you get rid of hive that is just starting to foul up the better your whole operation will be.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

It would be best to call up your state inspector if you think there is a problem. A first hand look is priceless, especially to a newbie.

When I started, I would smell a hive during a Goldenrod flow and FREAK OUT. It smelled so bad, I thought they were all dying. It's just the nectar though.


----------

